
Elon Musk says Apple is the 'graveyard' for fired Tesla staff - ohjeez
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/09/elon-musk-apple-graveyard-fired-tesla-staff?CMP=ema_565a
======
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359038)

------
soared
“But for Apple, the car is the next logical thing to finally offer a
significant innovation. A new pencil or a bigger iPad alone were not relevant
enough."

We can only hope.

------
rhizome
Isn't Tesla notorious for underpaying?

